# Hashplant SOG



## Canso (Jul 29, 2006)

it seems we do things a little diferent here, so I thought i should make journal.
this is a quest for large buds only. 
we are growing small single cola plants. in 1 gal. pots.
growing space is 4.5' x 9' with 100 plants



let me introduce my Mothers and thier offspring.
i have 30 mothers living in a 4x4 space
each one gives about 4-5 decent clones.
I put 35 a tray.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 29, 2006)

*Whats up Canso. We like to be different over here.  Let me be the first to say that this is gonna be one interesting journal to follow and i cant wait for the end results.   Never smoked Hashplant before but it sure sounds good.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 30, 2006)

nice strain ya got there.....hashplant has always been in my top 3 for smoke

looking forward to watching your ladies grow up


----------



## astra007 (Jul 31, 2006)

GROW IN 6" pipes and pack them in.  rape 1/2 way down so that you can wand feed easily and keep in rows.  only veg to 15" and trip.  you can flower only 6 weeks and chop.  1 oz. per plant always.  hash does not need a lot of ferts.  feed ferts 3 times a week.  wand count 6 - 7 sec.  watch fer powdery mildew.  get lime/sulfur concentrate and do clones at 1 week into pipes 1/2 label strenght.  watch yer humidity  you want yer L/S to smell but not white in color as this white will stay on the plant and can be mistaken fer mold.  also tastes like shit.  does wash off easily


----------



## Canso (Aug 1, 2006)

I like the pipe idea.  My pots are 6" but would be nice to have the extra height for more dirt. I water every 2 days with a 3 count so it comes out the bottom.

15" veg. seems tall, I was thinking 15" at harvest.

this strain is p. mildew susceptible, but since I've raised night time temp to 80deg. I haven&#8217;t had the problem.  usually between 45-55% humidity.

yes. 6 weeks max. for flowering. I was going to try to pull off 2 months from making my cuttings to drying and smoking the first sample. but the 1 week drying might put me over.

I made my cuttings the morning of July 29/06. 
potting around Aug 8,9 or 10
veg. until July 18
so its looking like Sat. Sept 30 is clipping day.
If all goes to plan.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 1, 2006)

lowryder?  if not and indica ya want 3' at harvest.  get yer humidity down a tad - need fans fer air movement


----------



## Fiction (Aug 2, 2006)

lookin good...i plant on tryin the sog method my next grow..look foward to followin yur grow...welcome to MP!


----------



## astra007 (Aug 2, 2006)

tried a new hash strain this go and the bugger are 3 weeks into flower and almost 4' - not nice, had to go root out my old sativa stakes.  coastal mt. hash its called.


----------



## Canso (Aug 4, 2006)

my first root has apeared, I removed the domes and gave them their first foiler spay with a mild nute solution, i then cleaned the domes gave them a spray and put them back on the trays. I will now spray once a day until planting.


----------



## Canso (Aug 8, 2006)

taking a break, but its looking good so far.
looks like i lost about 3 per tray some had roots but didn't make it past the hardning off.
I did a speedy hardning stage starting last night by removing domes and putting the clones in a cool room with a 400mh 3' above, misting with mild nute solution every hour until bedtime, then again before work.
they looked good so I started planting tonight.
the stalks are good and thick with nice white roots, looks like a good start.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 8, 2006)

im a dummie sometimes..........so, whats the hardening off stage?


----------



## Canso (Aug 8, 2006)

my terminology could be off.
"hardening off" is removing the domes and getting the roots acclimated to grow room temps and the lower humidity before planting.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 8, 2006)

ah, ha  thxs mate   i wondered


----------



## Canso (Aug 10, 2006)

They are doing great,  they took to planting well, and showing new growth already.
I gave them there first real food, 600ppm of the 3 Generals & Aussie tonic for vitamins, I did a fast 1-2 count using the wand.

 tomorrow they will get there first foliar feeding with Folitech.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 10, 2006)

canso; ya say the 3 G's, is this GH 3 part yer using and D/M folier?  if it is, keep me posted on yer feed/water schedule.  i used dutch master this round and not impressed with it over general H. that i've used fer several years.


----------



## Canso (Aug 10, 2006)

Ya, its GH 3 part,  I know its old school but I've refined my list for my favourite strains and its worked well for me.

D/M foliar is something that I've used for the last few grows, and it really seems to add growth.  Mothers & veg. plants get the grow formula twice a week. and in bud they get the flower stage twice a week for the first 3 weeks of flower.
30ml of grow
30ml of penetrator
and ½ L of water
you can spray lights on or off don't matter.


edit: I added a pic


----------



## Canso (Aug 10, 2006)

my list:
Feeding Program  (hashplant)						


                                                                                                         ........................ Micro......Gro......Bloom....Aussie....Monsta...    Karbo 


seedling/cuttings...3ml......	3ml......	3ml.......	2ml.......	0ml........0 gram
Veg(18hours light)						
week 1 (600ppm)...3ml......	6ml......	3ml.......	4ml.......	0ml........0 gram
week 2 (1000ppm)	5ml......	11ml.....	3ml.......	4ml.......	0ml........0 gram

Flower (12hours)						
week 1 (1000ppm)	5ml......	2ml......	8ml.......	4ml.......	0ml.........0 gram
week 2 (1200ppm)	6ml......	2ml......	12ml......	8ml.......	20ml.......1 gram
week 3 (1200ppm)	7ml......	2ml......	14ml......	8ml.......	20ml.......1 gram
week 4 (1300ppm)	7ml......	2ml......	14ml......	8ml.......	20ml.......1.25g
week 5 (1400ppm)	7ml......	2ml......	15ml......	8ml.......	20ml.......1.50g
Flush						

Amounts Per Gallon						
alternate water/feed/water/feed/ ect.						

PH : 6						
Humidity : 50%						
lights on/off temp : 80deg (never above 86deg. never below 75deg.)						
If you find your ppm's to high you can add the Aussie Tonic to the water days and remove it from the food days.						
If you are not using Aussi, Monsta, or Karbo, raise Bloom an extra 2ml on last 3 weeks of flower or to 1400ppm's


----------



## astra007 (Aug 11, 2006)

really nice canso.  if you look at yer "brown", you will see that it has N in it.  is this why you keep it down?  i use a ratio of   1 GROW: 2 MICRO: 3 BLOOM  in flower cycle constant for hashplant.   so you think more grow and less micro would get better results?


----------



## Canso (Aug 11, 2006)

I find keeping the N low, there seems to be less stretch. 1 micro:2 bloom
and just a little grow, for the extra Potash
and lots of bloom.
I've halved my table and have tried lots of combos in the past, and compared. this is my end result, but now I've added D/M folitech spray.

maybe on your last 4 weeks you could try 1Grow: 3micro: 6 bloom


----------



## astra007 (Aug 11, 2006)

ya could give a shot of dutch master potash.  thxs fer the tip


----------



## Canso (Aug 13, 2006)

I was able to get 14 rows with 8 in each row, so we squeezed 112 in there
I left 1-2" between rows to help with watering.
they are now on full nutes.
tomarow is the big day, striping all lower growth leaving little palm trees.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 14, 2006)

how many lights ya got on those puppies?  what strain again?


----------



## Canso (Aug 14, 2006)

4.5'x9' table with 2...1000hps
its all hashplant


----------



## astra007 (Aug 14, 2006)

how far into veg?  should wait fer at least 2 weeks or just before you flip; take bottom then and keep lower stuff fer clones


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 14, 2006)

that will be a kick azz crop man


----------



## Canso (Aug 15, 2006)

5 days of veg.

this is were you guy's are going to think I'm crazy.


trim all lower growth.
then 1-2 days to recover then flip to 12/12,  2 extra days of veg. then previous grow.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 15, 2006)

suggestion - foliar spray with thrive fer stress then 2 days 24/7 followed by 36 hours of dark to show early preflower then flip to 12/12.  about 3 days earlier then i've done it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 15, 2006)

*Looking good Canso. That my friend is gonna be one hell of a nice garden.  *


----------



## astra007 (Aug 15, 2006)

just reviewed my notes - 126 hashplants under 4 lights - 1000w.  5 lbs 3 oz. dry weight.  my sog on dirt table with 6" tubes


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 18, 2006)

hey great posts astra and canso,,,what is potash good for again..ive searched around and found nothing on that, and is that used during veg?


----------



## astra007 (Aug 18, 2006)

you can check out the website: www.dutchmaster.com.au  or fer short here is what the catalogue says.  the most advanced root based phosphorous booster on the market.  packs on weight and girth in flower.  uniquely buffered to prevent nutrient fallout.   0.7-4-11  mainly used in flower.


----------



## Canso (Aug 29, 2006)

2 weeks flower

everything has taken off, plants have more then doubled in size but the stretch seems to be slowing.
they are showing good weight for 2 weeks but there is way to many branches.
next time we will try to crop after 1st week in flower and see if there is a weight difference.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 29, 2006)

Lookin' good man..you wont be runnin' ou tof bud anytime soon.


----------



## Canso (Aug 30, 2006)

BongWongDong said:
			
		

> hey great posts astra and canso,,,what is potash good for again..ive searched around and found nothing on that, and is that used during veg?


 
potassium salt is _potash_. I should have said Potassium instead.
NPK....K=potassium


----------



## astra007 (Aug 30, 2006)

canso, my friend.  i think you better go to   www.genhydro.com  and then edit yer post  hehehe

secondly, it time to put a circle of string - tough - around yer plants to bring those side branches to point up.  remember, ya got a SOG and only want top cola's


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 30, 2006)

that is pretty tasty for two weeks...im impressed


----------



## astra007 (Aug 30, 2006)

ye old chinaman wiff big doobie to jedi knight wiff sword or is it............a 3' doobie?


----------



## Canso (Aug 30, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> canso, my friend. i think you better go to www.genhydro.com and then edit yer post hehehe
> 
> secondly, it time to put a circle of string - tough - around yer plants to bring those side branches to point up. remember, ya got a SOG and only want top cola's


fixed my post 

I don't know why the side branches stretched so much, I usualy do my cropping after the first week of bud, which i think makes a big difference.
I aslo squeezed 2 extra rows in there for 16 more, that didn't help much.
so much for my big buds.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 30, 2006)

greedy little oinker aint ya. - stoney bud, back off -  128 plants?  better add a light. hey what the h? 1/2 oz per and 4 lbs dry - go fer it  or more.

circle and stake, got a buddy who circles each with a chicken wire fence,  makes it a bit tougher to water/feed but she likes it.  also rapes her plants twice; 2nd week and 4th week.  gets good results, ties side branches up and her last SOG was a sea of buds


----------



## Canso (Sep 5, 2006)

3 weeks flower
plants look different every day.
Nute burn was starting to get noticable, so they got 2 waters in a row with no food, yesterday.
if it keeps up I may use some Zyme to help flush.
This is half way threw flowering. it will finish before the end of the month


I managed to snap a pic a minute before the lights came on.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 5, 2006)

lookin good, my friend lookin good.  1 more week of flower feed then 2 weeks water only? = flush


----------



## Canso (Sep 5, 2006)

2 more weeks flower food, and 1 week water only


----------



## astra007 (Sep 6, 2006)

yup, thxs.  heres hopin big


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 6, 2006)

*Holy crap Canso now that's what i call a garden. Better yet that's what i call a freaking jungle.   You my friend are gonna have one big ass harvest when it comes time to chop those ladies down. You doing one hell of a job on this grow keep it up. *


----------



## astra007 (Sep 6, 2006)

you know the strain of yer hashplant, canso?


----------



## Canso (Sep 6, 2006)

I was told it was Lemon Hashplant,  
Thats all I know about it.
it was given to me to try out, and i fell in love with the 45day flowering


----------



## Canso (Sep 7, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Holy crap Canso now that's what i call a garden. Better yet that's what i call a freaking jungle.   You my friend are gonna have one big ass harvest when it comes time to chop those ladies down. You doing one hell of a job on this grow keep it up. *


 
thanks for the kind words.This Grow Journal is keeping me inline,  sometimes i would  get a little lazy, but this time I've kept ontop of everything and it seems to be paying off.Hopfully it will reflect in my yield & quality.


----------



## Canso (Sep 12, 2006)

4th week flower

still going well, lower fan leaves dying and falling off (seems early).

I thought i was gettiing nute lock so i tried two waters no food.
It seemed to slow the growth, so they are back on regular food, water, food, water.

crystals are realy starting to cover the bud leaves.
1 more full week of food, then flush time.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 12, 2006)

*Canso your jungle is looking great. The ladies are looking nice and healthy. I can't stop saying it but damn your gonna have one hell of a harvest.   Do you have any idea what kind of weight your gonna get?  *


----------



## Canso (Sep 12, 2006)

it looks like its doing a little better then last time, i was more consistent with the feeding program aswell as the folier feeding, which i believe made a large difference. also it was easyer to keep night time temps up to 80deg.

last time was 16 less plants and i striped the lower growth in the first week of flower.  yeild was a little over 3lbs.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 12, 2006)

huh, 6 pounds plus?  betcha,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Canso (Sep 12, 2006)

no! no! 1.5lbs a light.
3lbs total


----------



## astra007 (Sep 13, 2006)

forgot about the 2 light thingy,  3.5?  dry.....   hehehe  i got 1.25 off 22. with 3 lights


----------



## Canso (Sep 19, 2006)

5th week flower

Things are doing well.
Lower growth is dieing off, and plant leaves are turning Yellow.  There end is coming.

Yesterday was there last day of food, only staight water till clipping day.

They look to be maturing a little sooner, I might go to 40days instead of the usual 45days. depending on how they do in the next few days.


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 19, 2006)

very nice buds canso i hope i grow some nice colas like yours. what kind of nutrients did u use for this grow? how much do u expect yield to be, are you using 2k watt ?


----------



## Canso (Sep 20, 2006)

Canso said:
			
		

> my list:
> Feeding Program (hashplant)
> 
> 
> ...


 
here is my list

with General Hydroponic 3 part flora 

128 plants under 2-1000watt HPS
1 gal. pots with sunshine mix 4, on a 4.5' x 9' table


keeping my fingers crossed for over 3lbs total dry, in under 2 months


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 20, 2006)

very impressive, indeeeed......


----------



## astra007 (Sep 20, 2006)

fantastic my friend,  could you pm me that feed section, i cannot "print screen" fer sum reason.  you know that you have to shake the heck out of the monsta eh?  next go if i can get hashplant again, i will be doing 60 in 8" pipes following yer formula.  i think you will outdo my record by seeing the 7" cola's.  you have braggin rights now.


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice feeding program, my grow right now is very similar to yours, i cant wait to see your yield. do u use co2?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 20, 2006)

quebecgold please go to www.bustan.ca  and check out the co2 system they got.  tell me what you think?  im thinking of getting this for my 10' x 12' room.  really good price and site fer us canucks.


----------



## Canso (Sep 20, 2006)

QuebecGold said:
			
		

> Nice feeding program, my grow right now is very similar to yours, i cant wait to see your yield. do u use co2?


 
No co2, But if it works for you, I will add it ASAP.

Astra, I will send you my feeding program after dinner.
Ya! that Monsta has wax or somthing in it, I always shake the sh!t out of it, but it never seems to mix in.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 20, 2006)

monstra bud works but i had to place it onto a paint shaker to get it to blend.  this stuff is shipped from australia and the elements settle to the bottom,  or this was the case when i researched it.  or monsta bud, cant remember the spelling but has a bee on it, right?


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 21, 2006)

astra the prices at bustan are rediculous, you have a store in bc called jbc distribution he has great prices on co2 regulator.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 21, 2006)

really, well thxs.  i got my ez-cloner from there 200.00 cheaper then anywhere else.  120 site. i'll check out that site.


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 21, 2006)

yeah he beats everybody's price. how much space those ur ez cloner take up? I just made 200 clones with the branches i pulled off...


----------



## astra007 (Sep 21, 2006)

i bought the new EZ cloner manufactured in eastern canada  120 site.  it measures 4' long by 2' wide by 1' in height.  the old 1 was 1.5 feet longer and 1' wider and .75' taller thus the new res. is 11 gal instead of 20 gal. and 90 lbs lighter.  people were using the old 1 for grows and then complaining about the performance.  now its fer clone and seedling size only. fer most strains under a 400w MH and top foliar/bottom hydro; i can have fully rooted clones for hydro or soils in 5 - 6 days with no mess.  simply drain and clean the res. - the whole top comes off - refill and yer ready to go again.  ya it was 750.00 to me here in BC with gst and shipping but i can sell 1 go and pay for it. my 400w MH is a kit wired 110v so it and the air pump and the water pump into 1 - 15 amp household socket and away we go.   i go 24/7 and add a fan to strenghten the stem.  no more trays and domes and peat pods, arranging time for 3 stages.  just trim my plant bottoms in the veg room and put the cutting in with gel to the sites.  p.s.  you would be surprised at how many peeps GIVE me cuttings fer FREE.  they charge fer clones eh?


----------



## Canso (Sep 27, 2006)

6 weeks flower

today is the big day.

they didn't seem to grow much more in the past week.
they all range from 20-24" tall.

A friend and I had it all trimmed in 3hours.


to bad i dosn't stay that size.

ready to smoke in 5 days.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 27, 2006)

*Damn those are some nice size cola's my friend. Care to share.   What do you expect to get weight wise? Whatever it is it's gonna be good. You did one hell of a great job man and can't wait for more.  *


----------



## astra007 (Sep 27, 2006)

yes excellent my friend,  those bud tops averaged 1/2 oz. dry weight fer me so go figure.  2 lbs; nope - keep going.  and the trimming is nice eh?  hardly any leaf at all.  you gonna be 1 proud papa.  now i have a female friend who goes 8 full weeks that gets around 35% more then i did.

www.bustan.ca  has a CO2 setup im thinkin of getting.  then just get the tank and gas.  thus no flame in room.  that would get me the 30% increase to beat her eh?


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 28, 2006)

excellent crop


----------



## Canso (Oct 2, 2006)

I left it on the screen till it was dry to the touch (4-5days),  
then sweat it in a plastic bin with the lid on for about 12hours, 
then returned it to the screen for another 6-8hours (till dry to the touch).
it is now siting in the bin with the lid half off waiting to be weighed.
I sparked a test fatty, and it smoked great.


----------



## astra007 (Oct 2, 2006)

hey bud grats.  you can sweat it in large ziplock freezer bags next time.  by closing and opening these under the lights, you can judge the dryness better then a plastic bin.  stir them up better too.  when yer on the screen, dark with fans; put a tray underneath or a chunk of poly, white side up.  when you stir on the screens the poly will catch the fine THC.


----------



## Canso (Oct 2, 2006)

the numbers are in:
its seems to be a little red, but I'm very happy with the smoke.

3lbs 3oz

the exact same numbers as last time, even with the minor changes.


----------



## astra007 (Oct 2, 2006)

naw thats brown and what true hashplant looks like.  2 lbs?  like 3.25; very nice my friend.  next time add a light and go fer 4.5   hehehe


----------



## QuebecGold (Oct 3, 2006)

very nice canso, 3lbs is what your suppose to yield with a setup like that. Great work! I can't wait to harvest my crop now... hopefully I can hit the 3lbs mark like you... ive never tried the hash plant a friend of mine is growing some seeds, ill get some clones off him and try it i hear alot of good things about it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 3, 2006)

*Holy crap man 3lb. 3 oz. now that's what i call a very nice harvest. Enjoy it man you deserve it.  *


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Oct 3, 2006)

looks great to me


----------



## NoName (Oct 6, 2006)

God damn, now that's what I should aspire to.


----------



## Canso (Oct 7, 2006)

my favorite part is:
2 months from cuttings to dried smoke.


thanks for all  the great comments.


----------



## hayzy (Jun 26, 2008)

this thread is perfect for me but its so old....this is exactly what i would like to do if someone can help me with it in this thread. I figure if i use your schedule i can pull a qp every 2 weeks
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27657


----------



## puffmadizm (Jan 21, 2009)

truly inspirational


----------



## Canso (Dec 8, 2018)

Wow can't believe my old grow journal is still here....
Brings back some memories. 
Haven't grown anything in 10 years


----------

